#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Cambium EPMP Para ptp...Tá certo esse comportamento?

## teresopolis

Apaguei o post por erro tentando adicionar umas fotos, então vamos retomar.
Seguinte, não tive sucesso a implementação do enlace com EPMP /100. Em bancada consegui Por para comunicar agora quando fui pra campo fiquei igual doido subindo e descendo morro sem sucesso. Na station até consigo enxergar o AP mais fica scaneando e não conecta. Tive de trocar os radios por base box e ai foi na hora.
O grande problema que não se tem na internet especialmente em português material de suporte para nos ajudar na implementação do produto, serve de alerta a Cambuim para darem suporte as empresas que se interessam na utilização do produtos deles.

Enfim, se tive alguém que tenha material para destinar a todos com intuito para facilitar a implementação seria de grande valia a todos. 
OBS- Enlace de 12km.

----------


## damata3

Procure manter contato com o Felipe Zucchi o cara tem uma experiencia muito boa com equipamentos da Cambium ,tenho um EPMP1000 fechando um ponto a ponto funcionado 100% e foi o Zucchi quem me passou as dicas para configurar o enlace ok,Boa Sorte, www.connectivita.com.br

----------


## Zucchi

> Apaguei o post por erro tentando adicionar umas fotos, então vamos retomar.
> Seguinte, não tive sucesso a implementação do enlace com EPMP /100. Em bancada consegui Por para comunicar agora quando fui pra campo fiquei igual doido subindo e descendo morro sem sucesso. Na station até consigo enxergar o AP mais fica scaneando e não conecta. Tive de trocar os radios por base box e ai foi na hora.
> O grande problema que não se tem na internet especialmente em português material de suporte para nos ajudar na implementação do produto, serve de alerta a Cambuim para darem suporte as empresas que se interessam na utilização do produtos deles.
> 
> Enfim, se tive alguém que tenha material para destinar a todos com intuito para facilitar a implementação seria de grande valia a todos. 
> OBS- Enlace de 12km.



Teresopolis, seguinte:

Primeira coisa a ser feita: Atualizar o firmware. Nós não utilizamos esse FW a mais de 1 ano e meio e ele é MUITO mais complicado de trabalhar. O FW novo é de fundo branco, menus a esquerda, EXTREMAMENTE estável e tem o modo ePTP que fará seu PTP voar.

No canal da Cambium Networks Brasil no Youtube tem vários videos em Português, inclusive como atualizar a FW -



Eu mesmo estou programando de fazer um video (está faltando tempo só) ensinando o passa-a-passo a configuração do modo ePTP mas é menos de 5 minutos  :Smile: 

Você pode mandar ver em todas as suas duvidas aqui, me add no skype ou me chamar no whats (mais fácil) que vamos nos falando e vou te ajudando. Se eu conseguir um tempo, entro remoto e acerto para você pois é bem simples mesmo.

----------


## biohazzard

Esta um dos melhores profissionais não é so por que vende não, por que sabe o que esta falando, @*Zucchi*.

----------


## Zucchi

> Esta um dos melhores profissionais não é so por que vende não, por que sabe o que esta falando, @*Zucchi*.


Valeu pelo carinho e confiança Bio  :Smile: !

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Boa noite,

Primeiro atualize seu equipamento conforme o Zucchi comentou, agora pelas imagens que vc colocou ai e as poucas infos do enlace o que me parece e que vc definiu a distancia max do enlaçe para 12km exatos, só que quando vc esta em campo o equipamento pode estar entendendo que esta a mais de 12 km assim não permitindo que se estabeleça conexão. Depois que vc atualizar no SM na aba monitor wireless tem status da conexão e registration state que exibe informações uteis para solução em caso de problemas. Qualquer duvida só pedir que vamos te ajudando.

----------


## teresopolis

Boa noite,
Agradeço a ajuda de todos ai, irei amanhã atualizar o FW e recomeçar os trabalhos, já adicionei o Zucchi tanto pelo skype quanto zap, ai vou verificar com ele um mehor planejamento para fechar isso. Esse enlace fica em pontos remotos de extrema dificuldade para acesso, então preciso de precisão para não ficar como semana passada subindo e descendo morro igual a doido. Assim que tiver mais noticias vou alimentando aqui com informações para galera, boa noite.

----------


## FMANDU

Não deixe de dar seu feedback depois com os rádios.

----------


## biohazzard

Estive na abrint, levei meu instalador, @*Zucchi* deu toques de como alinhar cada antena, o engraçado que eu como dono, canso de ensinar, mas parece que instalador pensa que agente esta mentindo, inventando, @*Zucchi* mostrou mecanicamente como cada antena funciona, como é o angulo mais fechado, isto independente de ser uma antena cambium.

----------


## JonasMT

Nao sou nenhum @*Zucchi* mas...Mas fui um ou dos primeiros a usar e relatar aqui no forum testei 1.5km a 56km e inicialmente era um critico do radio, que depois das firmware 2.4 mudo da agua para o vinho.

E achar um bom canal e pequenos ajustes na potencia e esquecer que o radio existe.
Em 12.5km algcom 22dbi eu tinha em 40mhz 176mb down e 146up modo ePTP, usando 20Mhz 80/80mb e 10mhz 40/36mb
Latencia de 2 a 4ms

Recomendo que deixe selecionado apenas os canal que pretende testar, pois aqui tivemos uma dor de cabeça tremenda que nem o suporte conseguia descobrir. O link simplismente caia de voltava sem explicaçao alguma.

Ainda hj nao recomendo ele acima de 24km se precisar usar 40mhz.

Em fim, precisar de alguma ajuda estou a disposiçao.

----------


## chocobama

> Nao sou nenhum @*Zucchi* mas...Mas fui um ou dos primeiros a usar e relatar aqui no forum testei 1.5km a 56km e inicialmente era um critico do radio, que depois das firmware 2.4 mudo da agua para o vinho.
> 
> E achar um bom canal e pequenos ajustes na potencia e esquecer que o radio existe.
> Em 12.5km algcom 22dbi eu tinha em 40mhz 176mb down e 146up modo ePTP, usando 20Mhz 80/80mb e 10mhz 40/36mb
> Latencia de 2 a 4ms
> 
> Recomendo que deixe selecionado apenas os canal que pretende testar, pois aqui tivemos uma dor de cabeça tremenda que nem o suporte conseguia descobrir. O link simplismente caia de voltava sem explicaçao alguma.
> 
> Ainda hj nao recomendo ele acima de 24km se precisar usar 40mhz.
> ...


Relato impressionante meu caro. Qual é a máxima capacidade em Half? Preciso passar 200M em apenas 2KM e queria o melhor custo benefício. Comprei um par de powerbeam AC ISO, pois já usei em outro local e gostei muito. Mas estou com problemas com o ping que as vezes fica doido.

----------


## JonasMT

> Relato impressionante meu caro. Qual é a máxima capacidade em Half? Preciso passar 200M em apenas 2KM e queria o melhor custo benefício. Comprei um par de powerbeam AC ISO, pois já usei em outro local e gostei muito. Mas estou com problemas com o ping que as vezes fica doido.


2km apenas? Mimosa b5 lite, vai fazer muito mais que 200mb half. Tenho mimo b5c c/ algcom 22 em teste consegui quase 800mb c/ 2x80mhz estou usando agora 1x40mhz 240/240mb teste em tcp

----------


## FMANDU

@*JonasMT* acredito que quando chegar as antenas PTMP omni(pelo que entendi são quatro antenas dentro da carcaça) ou setorial, acredito que vai ser uma revolução para o mercado do wifi outdoor. O problema hoje que ainda inviabiliza é só o dolar. Mas comprando no ebay ainda fica mais barato. Ainda tem o problema da homologação. Mas o produto é promissor.

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* acredito que quando chegar as antenas PTMP omni(pelo que entendi são quatro antenas dentro da carcaça) ou setorial, acredito que vai ser uma revolução para o mercado do wifi outdoor. O problema hoje que ainda inviabiliza é só o dolar. Mas comprando no ebay ainda fica mais barato. Ainda tem o problema da homologação. Mas o produto é promissor.


Tbm acho o grande problema é o valor, ai chega alguem e passa fibra se perde os todos ou boa parte dos cliente infelizmente. Mesmo as vezes o link sendo pior, ele vai encher a boca pra falar para os amigos, TENHO FIBRA EM CASA chupaaaa kkkk

Entao prefiro mk/ubnt no PTMP até se capitalizar para poder peitar fibra.

----------


## teresopolis

Boa noite,
Venho aqui postar os resultados iniciais com meu primeiro ptp com Cambium, antes de iniciar agradeço o Zucchi por toda paciência e profissionalismo nas orientações que me deu mesmo estando fora do pais.
Em fim, realmente depois que atualizei o fw consegui fazer o enlace se comunicar, muito clean e bem profissional esse 2.6.1. O segredo conforme o Zucchi me passou está na paciência e cuidados a serem tomados na hora do alinhamento da Eforce, pois ela tem apenas 6º de abertura contra 30 da ubnt. Sem dúvidas é mais trabalhoso o alinhamento porém o resultado final é bem superior. Para terem ideia subi o enlace no sábado pela manhã e o tempo que não estava muito bom começou a chover, com isso não puder perder o tempo que queria para fazer o alinhamento fino do enlace. Contudo, mesmo com um sinal ridículo(-73) e um snr baixíssimo (25) consegui de forma estável 80Mbps agregados e por incrivel que pareça estável. Ficou tão bom que até já fiz a ativação do cliente.
Na próxima semana pretendo voltar e trabalhar nesse enlace para deixar redondo, de qualquer forma gostei bastante desse primeiro contato que tive com Cambium e até animei a fazer estudos aqui em minha cidade para subir uma celula PMP.
Fica aqui mais uma vez o agradecimento ao Zucchi por ter cedido seu tempo para podermos atender mais um cliente com qualidade, obrigado.
Aproveito também para a Cambium juntamente com o Zucchi que possam disponibilizar o quanto antes cursos para que possamos profissionalizar nossos técnicos em seus hardwares, fica a dica.

----------


## FMANDU

Não esquece de depois da um feedback pra gente quando alinhar o enlace, pra gente ver a capacidade.



> Boa noite,
> Venho aqui postar os resultados iniciais com meu primeiro ptp com Cambium, antes de iniciar agradeço o Zucchi por toda paciência e profissionalismo nas orientações que me deu mesmo estando fora do pais.
> Em fim, realmente depois que atualizei o fw consegui fazer o enlace se comunicar, muito clean e bem profissional esse 2.6.1. O segredo conforme o Zucchi me passou está na paciência e cuidados a serem tomados na hora do alinhamento da Eforce, pois ela tem apenas 6º de abertura contra 30 da ubnt. Sem dúvidas é mais trabalhoso o alinhamento porém o resultado final é bem superior. Para terem ideia subi o enlace no sábado pela manhã e o tempo que não estava muito bom começou a chover, com isso não puder perder o tempo que queria para fazer o alinhamento fino do enlace. Contudo, mesmo com um sinal ridículo(-73) e um snr baixíssimo (25) consegui de forma estável 80Mbps agregados e por incrivel que pareça estável. Ficou tão bom que até já fiz a ativação do cliente.
> Na próxima semana pretendo voltar e trabalhar nesse enlace para deixar redondo, de qualquer forma gostei bastante desse primeiro contato que tive com Cambium e até animei a fazer estudos aqui em minha cidade para subir uma celula PMP.
> Fica aqui mais uma vez o agradecimento ao Zucchi por ter cedido seu tempo para podermos atender mais um cliente com qualidade, obrigado.
> Aproveito também para a Cambium juntamente com o Zucchi que possam disponibilizar o quanto antes cursos para que possamos profissionalizar nossos técnicos em seus hardwares, fica a dica.

----------


## teresopolis

> Não esquece de depois da um feedback pra gente quando alinhar o enlace, pra gente ver a capacidade.


Boa noite,
Claro pode ficar tranquilo, assim que tiver um tempo para poder dar continuidade e melhorar o enlace posto aqui.
Tá rodando redondinho mesma latência de 3ms desde o dia que subi o enlace, ai ficou la pois o tempo tá meio corrido.
Gente aproveitando tem alguém aqui rodando uma rede com pops epmps da Cambium, estou buscando aumentar minha rede e estou pensando em um novo pop que pretendo montar, ai estou namorando a Cambium. O problema confesso que tá me matando é a questão de uma cpe custar miseros 600,00 paus..... Caro para BURRO!!! Fibra a gente nem precisa falar em termos de qualidade, mais o que muito facilita no rádio e o tempo de ativação de uma região, é rápida e muito menos burocrático. Enquanto na fibra sabemos de todo tempo de planejamento com projetos entre outros.
Ai estou pesquisando quem tem ai uma infra com PMPs relativamente grande rodando pra ver se a coisa é boa mesmo, prós e contras. Contras acho que será a questão de valor, que como disse é caro mesmo para realidade do provedor. Mais se há mais alguma coisa contra além do preço.

----------

